# Alpine Avalanche Motorhome



## primevera (Aug 23, 2006)

I am considering purchasing a 2005 Alpine Avalanche.  It is a "lesser" version of the Ltd.  If you own, have had or can give me insight and information I would appreciate your comments.


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 26, 2006)

Re: Alpine Avalanche Motorhome

Warranty issues can be a pain in the ___.  Western Wilderness doesn't like to pay out.  Other than that I haven't seen any major problems with the coach itself.  I haven't worked on a 2005 mdl yet but I replaced an awning under warranty from A&E on a 2003 mdl and a waterheater in a 2004 mdl.


----------

